# eingedrückter button



## ChestAr (27. Mai 2005)

also ich hab hier nen button http://out.oslo120.server4free.de/ouT/navileiste.jpg gemacht, jedoch möchte ich noch einen der aussieht wie eingedrückt für meine page, kann mir da jemand nen tip geben wie es möglichst gut aussieht...


----------



## AKrebs70 (27. Mai 2005)

Hi ChestAr!

Ich habe zwar nicht direkt ne Vorstellung davon wie genau Du ihn eingedrükt haben wilst aber versuch es doch mal über Ebenen-Stile wie z.B. *Schatten nach innen* oder *Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief.*

Gruß Axel


----------



## ChestAr (27. Mai 2005)

also das mit schatten nach innen hat gut geklappt, ich hab die helligkeit noch n bissl reduziert dann sahs prima aus, vielen dank für die schnelle hilfe


----------

